# MES 30" Tips?



## stwallace (Apr 30, 2011)

I just purchased the 30" Masterbuilt with window and remote. It cost $289.00 and that was the cheapest I could find it anywhere.  Even Walmart was ten more dollars.  Plus no charge on shipping since I spent more than $49.00 

Now I know everyone is going to say that I should have bought the 40" and there's a reason I didn't.  I want to build a permanent wood smoker in the backyard when the time is right.  I'm sure it would be nice to have the 40" but for $100 dollars more I just couldn't do it.

I've been pretty much convinced, reading everyones input on all the smokers that the MES was the way to go. 

My question to everyone is..  Is the Amaz-N-Smoker Something I would want to use in it?  I have never used an electric smoker yet FYI..

Is there any tips I may have missed that are a must? I know its mainly trial and error like everything else in this world.  

Whats the lowest temp it goes to?  I couldn't find that answer any where maybe I missed it.

Wood chips? I saw someone say wood chunks work better...  

And how much energy does this sucker take up if left running for a long time?  

Thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new purchase!

You're right, it's a lot of "Trial and Error."  Start with an easy smoke, like a Pork Butt and work on your technique.

The lowest temp you can set your new MES at is 100°, but you can smoke at lower temps.

Chips burn well and small chunks last longer.  Try it out and see what works for you

Someone smarter than me can figure this out, but I would guess an 8 hour smoke would cost about $0.25 in energy.

Try the smoker with chips and get the hang of it before you invest in an AMNS.  You may like the results "As-Is"

Todd


----------



## stwallace (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Johnson,  I'm going to take your advice on trying wood chip/chunks first.  I just wanted to know really if it makes your energy bill increase a lot (if used a lot), I guess it doesn't matter though after the fact that I already payed for it, haha.  Thanks again.  Cant wait to try it.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 30, 2011)

We have a fabulous search tool up at the top of the page!

Tons of mes 30 info..I have one!!

Here's a little reading for ya!!

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=MES+30"+Tips  

Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

Todd is being a good guy by not pushing the AMNS on you, because he owns the company. Take the advice of just about anyone on this forum who has an electric smoker. Get an AMNS. It will make your smoking experience about as automatic as you can get. Good results with minimal effort.


----------



## stwallace (Apr 30, 2011)

Craig, What's a search bar?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Hahaha jk.  No, I just didn't want to "Hijack" anyones thread.  I'm still new to this forum stuff in general,  I still don't know all the rules.

As far as Todd, I REALLY appreciate the honesty there even though you own the AMNS company. Kudos on that!

And Al, I just might have to do that and buy one anyways...  Nothing but good reviews.


----------



## dale5351 (May 1, 2011)

Some people use the AMNS for all of their smoking.  It is essential for doing cold smoking, such as cheese.  We love smoked cheese and could not do it without the AMNS. 

For things like pork butts, ribs, turkey -- I still have a lot of chips and will continue using them until they are gone.  Then I might start using my AMNS for hot smoking as well as for cold smoking.


----------



## stwallace (May 1, 2011)

That explained it perfectly, thanks dale.


----------



## stwallace (May 9, 2011)

Alright, so I called our somewhat local Sams Club and found out they had the 40" and yes it was $299 plus tax.  Even though I already ordered my 30 inch as previously stated, I figured it was only 10 dollars more.  So I signed up for the business membership which wasn't a bad price at all ($35 for a year).  I bought the 40" from Sams Club and now I finally recieved the 30" in the mail and am going to return it tomorrow.  I actually saw the 30" and 40" side by side when I stopped by the Bass Pro Shop and noticed that even though its only 10 inches of difference, the 30" looked about half the size.  So I will never doubt anyone again who said it before.  Seasoning it now and can't wait to smoke something in it!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations and Welcome to the MES Owners Club...

Now that you got the 40" you will definitely be very, very happy and glad in the long run you went that way... 

The first thing you should do if you have the small chip tray is contact Masterbuilt Customer Service and order the retro chip tray kit, it is a free upgrade. 

Then you should order an Amaze-N-Smoker so you can do cold smoking and smoke cheese.  You can order them here; http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12

Once you get everything set and running we want to see lots of Qview of your smokes (Qview is our aphrodisiac so all us old foggies need lots of it.)


----------



## stwallace (May 10, 2011)

Haha thanks Beer B Q.  Just what I wanted to hear.  I will be posting some Qviews this weekend most likely.  I cant wait.


----------



## uhmgood (May 11, 2011)

i have the regular 30' , no window . i LOVE it , very , very easy to use and puts out some great product . i haven't done anything special with the smoke box , i use it just the way it comes in the box . theres plenty of smoke flavor for me . try it regular , if you want more smoke then you can add-on


----------

